# Poor Snooks



## RipperIII (Sep 7, 2014)

Remember last season when BAMA took so much heat from a lackluster performance against lil ol VT?
VT ain't all that bad...really good D.
OSU looks fair to midlin, but Urbane was supposed to never lose a game up in the great white north.
I will say that the OSU LB kid looked good, and the QB had flashes,...but overall the OSU D needs lots of work.

They may still when the big, but MSU ain't too bad either, they just panicked late in the game, and got gassed


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm so glad they got their annual loss over with early in the season. Wish Fla State and Oregon would hurry up too.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Sep 7, 2014)

Was it just me or was urban clinching his chest several times during the 4th quarter?


----------



## flowingwell (Sep 7, 2014)

I heard he is really missing his family lately.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Sep 7, 2014)

Ohh you know it cuzz, I'm just waiting for the press conference.  Poor souls probably thought he was the second coming of woody Hayes


----------



## riprap (Sep 7, 2014)

Not too good without Tebow.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 7, 2014)

Dropped 14 spots in the polls today
Can't believe it!
Folks finally realize " the ohio state university " overrated as usual .


----------



## tcward (Sep 7, 2014)

Twiggbuster said:


> Dropped 14 spots in the polls today
> Can't believe it!
> Folks finally realize " the ohio state university " overrated as usual .



OSU always wins.....until they play SOMEBODY.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 7, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> I'm so glad they got their annual loss over with early in the season. Wish Fla State and Oregon would hurry up too.



It may very well be Bama and FSU that fall. Oregon looks better than both at this point.

Who knows maybe a Bama  FSU matchup will materialize this year.  In the Cotton bowl.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 8, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> It may very well be Bama and FSU that fall. Oregon looks better than both at this point.
> 
> Who knows maybe a Bama  FSU matchup will materialize this year.  In the Cotton bowl.



Oregon looked awfully pedestrian till the 4th qtr. MSU's lack of depth showed up, as did panic the 2 main ingredients of Oregon's arsenal.
No one looks untouchable at this point in the season, with the possible exception of TAMU


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 8, 2014)

I am fairly indifferent to OSU but I love to see anyone ever associated with Florida lose.


----------



## BobSacamano (Sep 8, 2014)

they went 2 years of regular season games unblemished. I don't think they were over-rated, according to how the system has been set up. No-one figured in the rankings that they'd lose their starting QB before the season started.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 8, 2014)

BobSacamano said:


> they went 2 years of regular season games unblemished. I don't think they were over-rated, according to how the system has been set up. No-one figured in the rankings that they'd lose their starting QB before the season started.



1 year "unblemished", not last season.

QB was not their issue, Defense was their issue, VT has a good Defense, pedestrian offense at best, but they moved the ball against what was supposed to e OSU's best defense to date under Urbane


----------



## BobSacamano (Sep 8, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> 1 year "unblemished", not last season.
> 
> QB was not their issue, Defense was their issue, VT has a good Defense, pedestrian offense at best, but they moved the ball against what was supposed to e OSU's best defense to date under Urbane



maybe, but bad offenses have a way of hurting your defense. Ask Muschamp. and I'm not an OSU fan, nor a Meyer apologist. Just like watching them all.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 8, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> 1 year "unblemished", not last season.
> 
> QB was not their issue, Defense was their issue, VT has a good Defense, pedestrian offense at best, but they moved the ball against what was supposed to e OSU's best defense to date under Urbane



He said regular season. So yes, unblemished regular season 2 years. At this point, I could care less though.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 8, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> Remember last season when BAMA took so much heat from a lackluster performance against lil ol VT?
> VT ain't all that bad...really good D.
> OSU looks fair to midlin, but Urbane was supposed to never lose a game up in the great white north.
> I will say that the OSU LB kid looked good, and the QB had flashes,...but overall the OSU D needs lots of work.
> ...



Defensive line was fine. Still missing Spence (suspened until this week) Their qb had no time to throw that's why he rolled out on every play and only threw short outs and slants all night. He was pummeled as soon as he threw many passes. He played great by the way. I was impressed with him!!!

They looked fair to midlin because they have a QB that stepped on the field for only the second time in his college career, behind a completely new offensive line. 

Keep in mind, that was against a defense with most of their players returning a year older than when they held a Bama offense, with a Heisman hopefull QB (I think he was like 10-25 throwing?) that had won multiple NC's, to 200 yds TOTAL offense (much less than OSU's offense had), and less points than OSU's offense scored, even after they missed 2 field goals and a sure TD drop.

OSU defense was fine in that game besides the shaky secondary at times but they are ALL first time starters as well.

The loss stung as I'm sure you all know, but OSU will be fine. No OSU fan assumed we would be in the playoff after Miller went down. With Miller, we where hopefull because Miller would have carried us threw the early games while all the newbies started getting seasoned. I actually think Miller would have killed VT, as it was CLEARLY apparent, Barrett looked like he had bricks in his shoes compared to Miller, and still had a great night running and getting away from pressure. Most all of the sacks came when were down late and he had to throw.

Like I said in another thread last week, Millers injury will be a blessing in disguise as he will now be here next year when the defense will be much improved in the back 7.

Still sucks to lose!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 8, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> Oregon looked awfully pedestrian till the 4th qtr. MSU's lack of depth showed up, as did panic the 2 main ingredients of Oregon's arsenal.
> No one looks untouchable at this point in the season, with the possible exception of TAMU



I agree. I didn't mean Oregon was untouchable but to me have looked better than Bama and Fsu up to this point.

You're right about A&M. If they had a defense they could be scary good. Only time will tell though.


----------



## BrotherBadger (Sep 9, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> Defensive line was fine. Still missing Spence (suspened until this week) Their qb had no time to throw that's why he rolled out on every play and only threw short outs and slants all night. He was pummeled as soon as he threw many passes. He played great by the way. I was impressed with him!!!
> 
> They looked fair to midlin because they have a QB that stepped on the field for only the second time in his college career, behind a completely new offensive line.
> 
> ...




Yup. Most Buckeye fans i know threw this season in the trash once Miller went down. You guys will still probably win the conference(because the rest of us are pretty much junk as well), but that's about it. And yes, the injury will actually help your chances next year. That team could be scary good.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 9, 2014)

BrotherBadger said:


> Yup. Most Buckeye fans i know threw this season in the trash once Miller went down. You guys will still probably win the conference(because the rest of us are pretty much junk as well), but that's about it. And yes, the injury will actually help your chances next year. That team could be scary good.



I think you guys are better than I thought you would be this year based on what I saw against LSU. Not sure how good LSU is at this point? Based on what I saw with Nebraska and Iowa, I see no reason Wisky can't win the East?


----------



## BrotherBadger (Sep 10, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> I think you guys are better than I thought you would be this year based on what I saw against LSU. Not sure how good LSU is at this point? Based on what I saw with Nebraska and Iowa, I see no reason Wisky can't win the East?



Yeah, i think we can win the West. I am just REALLY down on our QBs and i think that will be the end of us vs the quality teams in the championship game. Maybe things will come around by then, who knows?


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 10, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> Defensive line was fine. Still missing Spence (suspened until this week) Their qb had no time to throw that's why he rolled out on every play and only threw short outs and slants all night. He was pummeled as soon as he threw many passes. He played great by the way. I was impressed with him!!!
> 
> They looked fair to midlin because they have a QB that stepped on the field for only the second time in his college career, behind a completely new offensive line.
> 
> ...




you forget ol snookums,...BAMA's O-line had 3 new starters, RG and LT were the only veterans no one was on the same page as to blocking assignments....so it is what it is...The ACC is stronger than the B1G...


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 10, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> He said regular season. So yes, unblemished regular season 2 years. At this point, I could care less though.



sure doesn't sound like it...


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 11, 2014)

He always makes an excuse of why they lost, never the fact that they just had it handed to em.  

OSU ain't the onlt team with young guys, and freshmen starting.  Dang, man, wake up.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Sep 11, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> He always makes an excuse of why they lost, never the fact that they just had it handed to em.
> 
> OSU ain't the onlt team with young guys, and freshmen starting.  Dang, man, wake up.



maybe you're right, but when half or more of your starters are freshmen, redshirt freshmen, or sophomores. hard to win right now. wait a year or so and we'll see what happens.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 11, 2014)

308-MIKE said:


> maybe you're right, but when half or more of your starters are freshmen, redshirt freshmen, or sophomores. hard to win right now. wait a year or so and we'll see what happens.



The same thing that has happened in previous years.  They will still be over rated and playing pipsqueaks and claiming how young they are.

what will be the excuse in 2 years when they lose some games?  Can't wait to hear those excuses.


----------



## BrotherBadger (Sep 12, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> you forget ol snookums,...BAMA's O-line had 3 new starters, RG and LT were the only veterans no one was on the same page as to blocking assignments....so it is what it is...*The ACC is stronger than the B1G...*



Darn near everybody is. This is probably the worst B1G from top to bottom i can remember since the early 90s. Might be early season over reaction, but i don't see a lot of quality in the B1G this year. 

Wisconsin is still transitioning from a 4-3 to a 3-4 with speed on the D-line being paramount over size, as well as moving to a more mobile QB compared to the strict pocket passers we've had since Barry came to town. While we still have talent, we don't have the type of talent to run the system effectively(yet. I see this changing very quickly at QB next year with Gillins having a year in the program and with Austin Kafentzis coming in next year). We'll probably be 10-2 going into the Conf Champ game.

Iowa seems to be rebounding after having several down years, but i don't think they are there yet. Their program tends to do that under Kirk Ferentz. They will have a very good squad for 3 or 4 years, then they will have to rebuild for 2-3 years.

Nebraska is Nebraska. They will probably go 9-4 or 10-3. Solid program and will threaten to win the conference, but isn't in the NC contention.

Ohio State is obviously going to have a down year due to a younger defense and the loss of Miller.

Michigan sucks. I see them losing 4 games this year, and that might even be enough to get Hoke fired with that terrible schedule. They just aren't progressing.

Michigan State is probably the best team in the Conference, but I still don't see their offense being able to compete against top 10 teams this year. If the defense has an off day they can't compete(see last week). 

Penn State could be good. I honestly have no read on them. They have a pretty weak schedule, so 9-3 or 10-2 isn't out of the question. They are set up to be scary good next year though, especially with the restrictions lifted.

Minnesota could be decent, but nothing worth mentioning. 8-5 would be an awesome season for them, but that's probably a reach.

Northwestern stinks and have a pretty tough schedule. Notre Dame, Wisconsin, Penn State, Nebraska, Iowa and Michigan. They'll probably be a 4 win team this year.

Indiana sucks.

Illinois sucks even more.

Purdue? I'd rather bite a bullet than watch a full season of boilermaker football.


*TL,DR:* The B1G will have a bunch of 9-4, 8-5 mediocre teams. Next year could be a lot better with Wisconsin, Penn State and Ohio State definitely being better, but this year is gonna be rough.


----------



## chainshaw (Sep 12, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> The same thing that has happened in previous years.  They will still be over rated and playing pipsqueaks and claiming how young they are.
> 
> what will be the excuse in 2 years when they lose some games?  Can't wait to hear those excuses.



No team is going to win every game, every year. OSU's football program has 7 National Championship Trophies in their case. Not too many programs can say that.

I will never understand the amount of time that certain fans spend on hating on programs that they never play. All while completely ignoring that lack of success that their own team has.

Snook pays attention to his team. He simply stated why the team struggled. Not excuses, just observations and facts. 

Also, if you notice, there are NO D1AA teams on their schedule. Can your team say the same?

A lot of college football fans actually went to the college that they cheer for. It's not like they are going to "pick" another team to follow, just because they lose a few games.


----------



## BrotherBadger (Sep 13, 2014)

chainshaw said:


> No team is going to win every game, every year. OSU's football program has 7 National Championship Trophies in their case. Not too many programs can say that.
> 
> I will never understand the amount of time that certain fans spend on hating on programs that they never play. All while completely ignoring that lack of success that their own team has.
> 
> ...



To be fair, that's because the Big Ten banned playing FCS opponents before last season(OSU had done a great job of scheduling big OOC games years before that as well). But yea, the rest of your post is spot on. Lots of folks like to pick on Snooks cuz he roots for a team they never play, so they rarely have to eat crow when OSU does well. It's the same reason why you see so much vitriol towards the Notre Dames, USCs ect. OOC traditional powers are usually looked down upon on this board, for some reason. Heck, some folks here couldn't believe when Franklin left Vandy for Penn State, as if Vandy was anything more than a doormat for it's entire existence in the SEC. Tribalism at it's finest.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 13, 2014)

Ohio St defensive end Noah Spence has been put on hold as the junior failed ANOTHER drug test. Looks like the Gus Bus will be making another run to Ohio soon.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 13, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Ohio St defensive end Noah Spence has been put on hold as the junior failed ANOTHER drug test. Looks like the Gus Bus will be making another run to Ohio soon.



Thats a big loss. He was set for a huge year and is projected as a first round pick. The hits just keep coming for osu this year.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 14, 2014)

I have no problem with a fan cheering his team on, I'm all for it.  My team has never played Ohio State, not their fault.  I wish UGA would play OSU, and Wisconsin and a few others.  I do believe it would be a good game.  

On the other hand, I think it funny how fans of certain teams and conferences other than the SEC try to downgrade the SEC.  They will base a one game on a whole conference, yet for some reason, the SEC has dominated the Nat Championships lately.  

I'm a bulldog fan, but I'm not gonna say that we lost to Carolina because our QB was new and this is his firsty full yr.  We have freshmen too, every team does.  You won't hear me saying, "we might would have won if our freshmen running backs had more experience".  but some just can't grasp that.  Like I said, next yr it will be something else.


----------



## chainshaw (Sep 14, 2014)

Alabama, LSU, and Auburn have dominated the NC. Cheering for a conference is silly. It gives you 13 more chances at winning.


----------



## riprap (Sep 14, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> I have no problem with a fan cheering his team on, I'm all for it.  My team has never played Ohio State, not their fault.  I wish UGA would play OSU, and Wisconsin and a few others.  I do believe it would be a good game.
> 
> On the other hand, I think it funny how fans of certain teams and conferences other than the SEC try to downgrade the SEC.  They will base a one game on a whole conference, yet for some reason, the SEC has dominated the Nat Championships lately.
> 
> I'm a bulldog fan, but I'm not gonna say that we lost to Carolina because our QB was new and this is his firsty full yr.  We have freshmen too, every team does.  You won't hear me saying, "we might would have won if our freshmen running backs had more experience".  but some just can't grasp that.  Like I said, next yr it will be something else.



UGA has never played Ohio State? 

SC and Texas A&M have first full year QB's.

You don't watch nascar or uga football.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 14, 2014)

riprap said:


> UGA has never played Ohio State?
> 
> SC and Texas A&M have first full year QB's.
> 
> You don't watch nascar or uga football.



Well I wasn't watching UGA back in the 70's or 80's much.

Mason played a full year last year?


O  I thought Murray was QB last yr, dang what was I thinking.

Do you watch UGA football?  Mason played a couple games, but was never a full year player.  

So  tell me Rappy, do you watch UGA?


----------



## riprap (Sep 14, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> Well I wasn't watching UGA back in the 70's or 80's much.
> 
> Mason played a full year last year?
> 
> ...



Uga played ohio state in the 90's and you act like UGA is the only one with a first year QB. Please go reread your posts before commenting or do a little research.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 15, 2014)

Yep you are right about the OSU game, but where did I say that UGA was the only team with a first year starter.  You do know that Mason wasn't starting last yr don't you?


----------

